# [X.Org] Vos impressions, expériences, migrations !?

## Larry_the_Cow

Salut à tous ! Il y a  une véritable effervecence autour de ce sujet en ce moment XFree vs. X.Org

Récemment un ebuild de X11R6.7 de X.Org est dispos pour Gentoo alors j'aimerai savoir ce que vous penser de la migration vers X.Org et éventuellement avoir vos impressions ou recommendations pour une migration de serverX !!

Ou tout simplement votre avis à ce sujet (changement de licence de Xfree86, migration de Fedora Core2 vers X.org etc... )

Doit-on se passer de XFree ?

Merci de vos réponses  :Smile: 

MàJ : quelques liens utiles  :Wink: 

Site de XFree :

http://xfree.org/

X.Org Foundation

http://freedesktop.org/XOrg

X11R6.7.0 Relases Notes :

http://freedesktop.org/~xorg/X11R6.7.0/doc/RELNOTES.html

Le ebuild sur Gentoo :

http://packages.gentoo.org/ebuilds/?xorg-x11-6.7.0

L'article de /. :

http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=04/04/07/1320251&mode=thread&tid=104&tid=189

----------

## onegative

Si je comprends bien, Xfree à adopté une nouvelle licence qui pourrait ne pas convenir a la GPL. 

Donc, Xorg sont parti de la version 4.4 de Xfree et on démarré un nouveau tree sous la licence GPL.  

Si je comprends bien, la release n'apporte rien de nouveau a part la licence?

O-negative

----------

## onegative

Après un peu de lecture, je me suis rendu compte que la documentation des release note explique un peu en quoi cette release est différente de celle de Xfree.

http://freedesktop.org/~xorg/X11R6.7.0/doc/RELNOTES3.html#4

o-negative

----------

## guilc

Installé a l'instant.

Pas de problemes, peu de changements (j'utilisais la version 4.4RC2)

Poinst positifs : la refonte de Xft amene des fontes mieux anti-aliasées, et j'ai gagné 50 à 100 fps a glxgears  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

Je rajoute un bémol :

certains ebuilds sont mal faits, et ont en dépendance "x11-libs/xfree" au lieu de "vitual/x11"

Je citerai :nvidia-glx, neXtaw, golden-xcursors...

Donc une petite modification de l'ebuild, et hop  :Smile: 

----------

## zdra

Pour ma part, je constate que TOUT les projets opensource ont des concurant opensource ! gnome/kde, mozilla/konqueror, etc... sauf xfree ! Je pense que ce manque de concurance nuit très fortement au projet car il avance dans la direction que les developpeurs veulent et il peut donc pas convenir à tous. Je pense donc qu'il est urgent et impératif de diversifier les projets au niveau du server graphique si la communautée veut proposer une solution adaptée à tout les besoins de chacun.

Certains veulent un X stable, qui bouge pas beaucoup et qui avance lentement sans se précipiter sur des nouvelles technologies. d'autres ne comprennent pas pourquoi on ne voit toujours pas tourner les fenetre en 3D avec des effets de d'ombrage en tout genre... Bref il est temps d'arreter de parler du projet X au singulier, et il faut encourager les initiatives qui proposent autre chose. C'est pas pour ça que xfree est nécésairement mauvais, mais il est pas adapté à tous.

Voilà, celà dis je vais me renseigner plus sur la question parce que je commence à m'y perdre avec freedesktop.org, x.org et tout ces nouveau projets... sont-ils sérieux et à quelle point sont-il abouti ou vont aboutir ?? question de semaines,mois,années ? quelqu'un sait ?

----------

## nuts

ca donne quoi au niveau de pilotes de carte graphique?

ca se donfigure toujours avec un XF86Config like?

----------

## BlakDrago

Personnellement, je viens d'essayer de l'installer et cela plante dès le premier fichier à compiler. Quelqu'un a t'il eu le probléme ?

----------

## Leander256

Je viens de l'installer à l'aide du thread suivant: How I got x.org up and running. Il n'est pas très complet, pas très précis, mais il y a des liens vers d'autres threads qui permettent de résoudre les petits problèmes (comme par exemple faire fonctionner de nouveau l'extention GLX des drivers nvidia).

Et je dois dire que tout fonctionne bien, je peux jouer à enemy territory par exemple, sauf au niveau des polices de caractères (mais ça de toute façon y'a toujour des problèmes avec  :Evil or Very Mad: ).

Pour ce qui est des histoires de licences je dois avouer que ça me dépasse, alors je laisse les gens mieux informés m'indiquer ce qui est bien et ce qui est mal. En l'occurence, le fait que plusieurs distributions aient rejeté la licence est plutôt rassurant, ça tend à prouver que le problème est réel.

----------

## guilc

OUi, niveau polices de carcatères, impossible de lui faire utiliser des polices TTF supplémentaires on dirait...

Si quelqu'un a l'astuce, je suis preneur  :Smile: 

----------

## Leander256

Je ne sais pas si ça résoudra ton problème, mais je suis passé à xfs (en fait je n'avais pas fait attention qu'il n'avait jamais été installé) et d'un coup toutes les polices (ou presque) sont revenues. Dire qu'il a fallu attendre xorg pour avoir ça dans le fichier de configuration (/etc/X11/xorg.conf.example):

 *Quote:*   

>     # For XFS, uncomment this and comment the others
> 
>     # FontPath  "unix/:-1"
> 
>     FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"
> ...

 

----------

## cylgalad

Personnellement j'attendrai :

1) que ça soit dans portage officiellement en stable

2) d'être sûr qu'il n'y a pas d'incompatibilité avec ces satanés drivers binaires (d'ailleurs le bug de l'ebuild nvidia a été corrigé)...

----------

## guilc

En fait, sans utiliser xfs pour les fontes, il suffit de bein modifier les path de /etc/X11/xorg.conf, /etc/fonts/local.conf, et surtout, de pas faire comme moi a mettres les polices lisibles que par le root  :Very Happy: 

Après, un petit coup de fc-cache -f, et c bon

----------

## pikapika

j'aimerais bien essayer, mais j'ai un peu peur de foutre un souk infame dans ma config !

----------

## guilc

A priori, il n'y a vraiment pas de problemes :

après l'installation, tu modifies les fichiers indiqués a la fin de l'emerge de xorg-x11, tu renomme ton XF86Config en xorg.conf (c compatible), et c'est tout !

J'ai migré hier mon fixe, et je migre en ce moment meme mon portable...

----------

## dyurne

est ce quelqu'un ( un modo ? ) pourrait expliquer en termes compréhensibles la/les différence(s) entre les 2 licences, et en quoi l'une et mauvaise et l'autre plus intéressante pour la communauté ?

attention : ceci n'est pas un début de troll, je demande juste une explication.

----------

## guilc

Regarde ça : http://qclug.org/pipermail/qclug/2004-February/003288.html

Et ces threads :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=137607

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=138625

Et ce lien sur /. : http://yro.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=04/02/18/131223&tid=104

Pour résumer, en gros, la nouvelle license n'est pas compatible avec la GPL, donc ça pose déja de nombreux problemes avec les drivers du kernel (qui est en GPL) : il devient impossible de faire des drivers graphiques sans violer la GPL... Ce qui est quand meme genant. De ce meme fait, on ne verra sans doute jamais xfree 4.4 dans notre Gentoo, comme dans beaucoup d'autres distribs (Debian, Mandrake, Fedora...)

----------

## moonpyk

Moi c'est pareil, je vais attendre un peu pour passer a X.Org (je le ferai c'est évident), mais vu que mon xfree marche tres bien, que je n'ai aucune idée de ce que sa va donner avec ma radeon 9800 et ces drivers binaires ati, je prefere attendre.

Autant avec un kernel, je connais, je m'en sors toujours avec plus ou moins de difficulté mais alors le serveur X, je n'y connais rien (ou trop peu) et j'ai pas trop envie de partir a l'aventure.

Donc je vais attendre que sa passe stable sous gentoo, que sa marche bien, que d'autres aventuriers aient eu des problemes avec et qu'ils nous expliquent comment ils s'en sont sortis pour les regler.

----------

## dyurne

merci pour les liens.

Je vais essayer de trouver de l'info en français si j'en trouve, je posterai le lien ici.

----------

## Jowilly

 *le_k wrote:*   

> Moi c'est pareil, je vais attendre un peu pour passer a X.Org (je le ferai c'est évident), mais vu que mon xfree marche tres bien, que je n'ai aucune idée de ce que sa va donner avec ma radeon 9800 et ces drivers binaires ati, je prefere attendre.
> 
> 

 

Ici ca marche très bien sur la radeon 9800xt avec les drivers ati.

----------

## xr31Daisy

J'essaie ce soir, sur une installation propre ( ie sans avoir installé/désinstallé XFree auparavant. ) Si ça plante, je viendrais pleurer ici   :Sad: 

----------

## zdra

Je changerai de X quand j'aurai des ombrages sous ma fenetre, de la transparence et des fenetre 3D qui tournent  :Smile:  je sais je suis pas exigenant du tout.

----------

## piecq

coucou a tous! 

et pour un noobs, il y a un petit how to pour passé a xorg?  :Smile:  meme en anglais je suis preneur! :p

merci a tous

j ai trouvé:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=158911&highlight=x+org

il y a mieux??

----------

## Beber

Moi j'y suis passé, aucun pb de recensé  :Smile: 

----------

## tecknojunky

Je vais attendre un peu.  Je suis très interessé et je dois resisterà l'envie d'essayer quand même.  Mais, en cette fin de session U, j'ai besoin d'une machine fonctionnel et c'est surtout pas le moment de tout foutre en l'air.

J'attendais avec impatience la sortie de xfree4.4 parce qu'elle aurait permis de faire fonctionner OpenGL sur ma carte SiS.  Mais, il a fallu qu'ils fassent les idiots en modifiant la licence.

(Re)Bienvenue à X.org.

----------

## lithium

Je vient de migrer a l'instant, et chuis content  :Smile: 

a part quelques ebuilds qui reclament encore XFree :/

a ce propos, les packages dans les overlays prennent le dessus sur ceux de portage ?

----------

## scout

 *lithium wrote:*   

> a ce propos, les packages dans les overlays prennent le dessus sur ceux de portage ?

 

à nombre de versoin égale, oui portage prends d'abord dans l'overlay. D'ailleurs emerge -pv nomdupaquetage signale si il prends un paquetage de l'overlay ou non.

----------

## lithium

nikel, merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Atreillou

petite question:

Le Xorg n'est pas le serveur X qui prenait la transparence en natif ? (contrairement a Eterm par exemple)

----------

## lithium

Non, xorg est un pur fork de XFree, tu confond avec xserver de keith packard : http://freedesktop.org/Software/xserver

----------

## Bastux

Finalement xserver c koi??

un fork de Xfree? un patch?

----------

## lithium

Un nouveau serveur.

----------

## Bastux

La pour le coup je trouve ça pas terrible terrible que xserver soit un serveur.

C'est le seul qui propose cette fonctionnalité.

En même temps, les fournisseurs de drviers propriétaires vont pas commencer à développer leur module pour tous les serveurs, donc il aurait sûrement été mieux de développer la transparence en tant que patch non?

----------

## lithium

Les differences entre xserver et XFree sont plus profondes que la "transparence".

Tout le conept de ce serveur est different.

quand au pilotes propriétaire, c'est ce qui me fait dire que dans l'avenir proche c'est xorg qui va prendre le relais,

et plus tard xserver qui a toute ses chances de s'imposer.

----------

## zdra

Pour le probleme de driver avec xserver ça ne devrait pas etre un probleme, les fabriquants modifient leurs drivers à chaque nouvelle version de directX pour le monde windowsien, donc je pense pas que ce soit trop demander de changer une foi de driver pour le monde linuxien !

Et puis de toutes facon on demande pas mieux qu'il arretent de faire les drivers, ils sont très mal foutus pour la plupart, tout ce qu'on demande c'est la documentation nécésaire à faire nous meme les drivers en GPL ! Le jours ou nvidia sort un driver GPL ou sort de la documentation on poura enfin avoir des drivers bien intégré dans xfree ou xserver ou n'importe quelle autre moteur graphique.

Fin bon je comprends que c'est ptretre un peu trop demandé, les drivers propriétaire renferment ptetre des secrets de fabrication qui dépassent le domaine du software et qui pourait donc ptetre dévoiler des secrets de fabrication des cartes graphique... je sais pas... je suppose que si nvidia et ati préferent faire eux-meme les drivers proprio plutot que de simplement publier une grosse documentation pour que les developpeurs linux se débrouillent, c'est qu'il y a une raison  :Sad: 

Fin bon, pour plus recoller au sujet, je dirais simplement que quand j'ai vu la beautée de macOS X avec leur acceleration 3D et tout et tout, j'ai remarqué le gros retard pri par le projet xfree, il est donc temps d'aller de l'avant. Dans l'imédiat des forks de xfree sont les bienvenu, mais au long terme, je crois qu'il est plus saint de repartir de "zéro" pour refaire un serveur graphique plus adapté aux techniques modernes.... fin je dis ça mais je connais pas grd chose au sujet en fait   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Corto

OFF DA WALL & ça n'a rien de perso mais :

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Et puis de toutes facon on demande pas mieux qu'il arretent de faire les drivers, ils sont très mal foutus pour la plupart, tout ce qu'on demande c'est la documentation nécésaire à faire nous meme les drivers en GPL ! Le jours ou nvidia sort un driver GPL ou sort de la documentation on poura enfin avoir des drivers bien intégré dans xfree ou xserver ou n'importe quelle autre moteur graphique.

 

Autant j'adore l'approche libre de linux autant des fois je me marre ! T'es assez bon programmeur pour pouvoir faire un driver de carte graphique ? Dans le monde il doit pas y en avoir une quantité monstrueuse...  :Wink: 

Il faut arrêter de dire on, nous, etc... ça donne l'impression d'écouter un supporter de foot qui est rester en charentaises à descendre son pack de Kro et qui gueule "on est les champions"...

----------

## zdra

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  oui évidement, désolé...   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Corto

Y a pas de mal  :Wink: 

Le chauvinisme banquisard c'est mal ! Le chauvinisme rend con  :Very Happy: 

Comme tout chauvinisme : 

```
La ballade des gens qui sont nés quelque part

   

C'est vrai qu'ils sont plaisants tous ces petits villages

Tous ces bourgs, ces hameaux, ces lieux-dits, ces cités

Avec leurs châteaux forts, leurs églises, leurs plages

Ils n'ont qu'un seul point faible et c'est être habités

Et c'est être habités par des gens qui regardent

Le reste avec mépris du haut de leurs remparts

La race des chauvins, des porteurs de cocardes

Les imbéciles heureux qui sont nés quelque part

Les imbéciles heureux qui sont nés quelque part

Maudits soient ces enfants de leur mère patrie

Empalés une fois pour toutes sur leur clocher

Qui vous montrent leurs tours leurs musées leur mairie

Vous font voir du pays natal jusqu'à loucher

Qu'ils sortent de Paris ou de Rome ou de Sète

Ou du diable vauvert ou bien de Zanzibar

Ou même de Montcuq il s'en flattent mazette

Les imbéciles heureux qui sont nés quelque part

Les imbéciles heureux qui sont nés quelque part

Le sable dans lequel douillettes leurs autruches

Enfouissent la tête on trouve pas plus fin

Quand à l'air qu'ils emploient pour gonfler leurs baudruches

Leurs bulles de savon c'est du souffle divin

Et petit à petit les voilà qui se montent

Le cou jusqu'à penser que le crottin fait par

Leurs chevaux même en bois rend jaloux tout le monde

Les imbéciles heureux qui sont nés quelque part

Les imbéciles heureux qui sont nés quelque part

C'est pas un lieu commun celui de leur connaissance

Ils plaignent de tout cur les petits malchanceux

Les petits maladroits qui n'eurent pas la présence

La présence d'esprit de voir le jour chez eux

Quand sonne le tocsin sur leur bonheur précaire

Contre les étrangers tous plus ou moins barbares

Ils sortent de leur trou pour mourir à la guerre

Les imbéciles heureux qui sont nés quelque part

Les imbéciles heureux qui sont nés quelque part

Mon dieu qu'il ferait bon sur la terre des hommes

Si on y rencontrait cette race incongrue

Cette race importune et qui partout foisonne

La race des gens du terroir des gens du cru

Que la vie serait belle en toutes circonstances

Si vous n'aviez tiré du néant tous ces jobards

Preuve peut-être bien de votre inexistence

Les imbéciles heureux qui sont nés quelque part

Les imbéciles heureux qui sont nés quelque part

(G. Brassens)
```

----------

## Bastux

Merci à lithium de m'avoir répondu pour ma première question

 *zdra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et puis de toutes facon on demande pas mieux qu'il arretent de faire les drivers, ils sont très mal foutus pour la plupart, tout ce qu'on demande c'est la documentation nécésaire à faire nous meme les drivers en GPL ! Le jours ou nvidia sort un driver GPL ou sort de la documentation on poura enfin avoir des drivers bien intégré dans xfree ou xserver ou n'importe quelle autre moteur graphique.
> 
> Fin bon je comprends que c'est ptretre un peu trop demandé, les drivers propriétaire renferment ptetre des secrets de fabrication qui dépassent le domaine du software et qui pourait donc ptetre dévoiler des secrets de fabrication des cartes graphique... je sais pas... je suppose que si nvidia et ati préferent faire eux-meme les drivers proprio plutot que de simplement publier une grosse documentation pour que les developpeurs linux se débrouillent, c'est qu'il y a une raison 
> ...

 

Moi je tourne sous nvidia, je reste en driver propriétaire. Le driver libre ne mets pas assez de FPS... tant que ça sera comme ça, les drivers proprio seront nécessaire.

Sur le fond je suis ok avec toi. Pas de drivers proprio, ils fournissent la doc et basta. Et de la concurrences entres "X"s va accélérer leurs développements. Mais dans l'état actuel des choses je suis un peu moins d'accord. les drivers libres, ça vaut pas, si tu veux que ça soit beau, tu prends les proprio (ça fait un beau soglan ça non?  :Very Happy: )

----------

## lithium

Les drivers pour xserver.. je ne me fait pas trop de soucis... 

voyez le petit logo 'HP Invent' sur sa page sur fdo  :Smile: 

----------

## xr31Daisy

Comme promis, j'ai fait mon install clean avec xorg. No problem. J'ai du m'y reprendre à 2 fois pour installer les drivers NVidia, mais ce n'est probablement pas lié. J'ai  aussi du injecter XFree. Sinon, ça marche très bien.

----------

## zdra

@Bastux: oui moi aussi je tourne en driver proprio  :Wink: 

----------

## Leander256

 *Corto wrote:*   

> OFF DA WALL & ça n'a rien de perso mais :
> 
> Autant j'adore l'approche libre de linux autant des fois je me marre ! T'es assez bon programmeur pour pouvoir faire un driver de carte graphique ? Dans le monde il doit pas y en avoir une quantité monstrueuse... 
> 
> 

 

C'est vrai qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup de gens qui doivent en être capables, mais il y en a beaucoup plus qui seraient capables de trouver les bugs (je pense à certains plantages inexplicables quand je joue à Enemy Territory) et les signaler à nvidia ou ati. Je ne dis pas non plus que c'est facile de debugger le kernel, mais je suis sûr que ça aiderait.

----------

## woinnie

voila, j'ai trouvé un autre thread ou pleurer :

il semble y avoir un problème avec gnome 2.6 et x.org (chercher xorg et xkb sur le forum, gnome leur est souvent associé)

ds le log de xorg, il y a :

(EE) Couldn't load XKB keymap, falling back to pre-XKB keymap

comment ça s'arrange ? svp

----------

## flyinspirit001

j'ai migré de xfree86 vers xorg..pour moi c'est mieux  :Wink: 

----------

## mitch

Bon, je suis passer a X.org hier pour des raison de bug avec Xfree (Police qui diminuait ou grandissait selon les sessions, etc...)

Bref ras le Bol, donc j'ai suivi ce petit How-To qui est tres bien expliquer.

Par contre pour les pocesseur d'Ati et qui ont installer fglrx (Ati-drivers), je vous conseil de le desinstaller car apres la compil de X.org, impossible de passer sous Opengl Ati --> Donc arret ebuild  :Confused: 

Sinon ca a l'air de marcher nickel et serieux c'est super simple.

PS: Je l'ai fait sur mon 2e Pc (nVidia) sans aucun problème.

----------

## Intruder

Moi je suis passé à X.org il y a une semaine et ça marche nickel. J'ai une NVidia Geforce 4 TI4200 qui fonctionne avec les drivers proprio. Au premier emerge -up world suprise xfree veut reprendre ses droits .... Installation des dernières version des drivers nvidia puis p'tit bidouillage dans /etc/portage/package.keyword et on en parle plus. Attention de bien emerger les mêmes version de  nvidia-kernel et glx-nvidia. Ne pas oublier de décharger le module de l'ancienne version du noyau avant de charger le nouveau ... Voilà qq p'tit problèmes rencontrés mais rien de bien compliqué

 *Quote:*   

>  J'ai aussi du injecter XFree

  J'ai lu ça aussi sur un autre post A consiste en quoi?

----------

## yoyo

 *Intruder wrote:*   

>   *Quote:*    J'ai aussi du injecter XFree  J'ai lu ça aussi sur un autre post A consiste en quoi?

 

C'est une méthode pour faire croire à portage que le paquet a été installé (donc non recommandée) : man emerge pour plus d'infos.

----------

## mitch

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *Intruder wrote:*     *Quote:*    J'ai aussi du injecter XFree  J'ai lu ça aussi sur un autre post A consiste en quoi? 
> 
> C'est une méthode pour faire croire à portage que le paquet a été installé (donc non recommandée) : man emerge pour plus d'infos.

 

Comme la dit yoyo, c'est mal d'injecter. Et pour ceux qui ont la flemme de lire les man, il faut crée un fichier (voir le repertoire) package.mask dans /etc/portage. 

Et mettre a l'interieur "x11-base/xfree".

Et voila le tour est jouer   :Razz: 

----------

